# Yes Another Old School Audio Guy Introduction



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

…seems to be a trend. Of course I’ve been out of the scene for a while now. My first system (to speak of) was my 1980 4-banger coup Mustang. It consisted of a new 1st gen Alpine CD player and it skipped like crazy. I had two 40 watt (20/channel, I think) Alpine amps driving a pair of pioneer TS 6907’s and a pair of 6x9 Alpine subs all mounted in the rear deck “en plein air” (no front speakers). The head unit had no tuner or internal amp and came with a bracket for mounting underneath the dash, but I managed to mount it in the factory radio location. I heard “Dark Side of the Moon” for the first time at the age of 17 on the way home one night from my girl friends house and was never the same. The music collection became the focus and I’ve always had good stereo equipment but nothing that would be mistaken for Hi FI.

25 years later and I now drive an ’09 Ram pickup that I bought off the lot last year when, “the buying was very good”. Anyway it came with a factory Alpine premium system and I was pleased, but decided to swap out a few speakers with some Infinity Kappas (please keep reading) and I was blown away. I guess I’ve been living with a lot of mediocre sounding systems over the years because I started hearing detail that I never new was there. The source material seemed to be the only limiting factor so for the last 6 months I’ve been updating my collection with remastered CDs, replacing some that I’ve had since the 80’s. But that hasn’t been enough. Although the slightly modded factory unit sounds fantastic, it has some serious deficiencies with certain source material, and now I want more.

So for the next two years (until my truck is paid off) I’ve enrolled in the DIY Mobile Audio School of Knowledge. I also have a lot too offer because I’ve been a fabricator for the last 15 years, just not in the 12-volt world. My bread and butter is building sets for movies and television. Just today we were making a custom rolling monitor stand for CNN. I’ve made giant hot dogs and giant toothbrushes and I’m not talking about your standard toothbrush. This was an 8 foot exact replica of a sonicare electric tooth brush, complete with led’s and a motorized monitor that panned the length of the brush showing the inner mechanisms.

Thanks and I look forward to learning.
Chuck


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

When you say blown away by the infinity Kappas, do you mean your ears were shredded with the ear piercing tweeters?


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> When you say blown away by the infinity Kappas, do you mean your ears were shredded with the ear piercing tweeters?


Hey my 42 year old ears need a boost in that range! Yes I know now that the Infinity's have their limitations. But they are a big improvement over the stocks. I've got some acoustical foam in the small compartment underneath the 3.5" dash speakers and that helps a lot also.


----------



## bfb1963 (Aug 28, 2006)

Aside from the audio side, are you planning on making your car into some fabrication spectacle? Be interesting to see what you are thinking about?

Welcome.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I lean towards stealth, but I'm not above some tasteful bling. Well I'm still learning, but I do have some ideas about the sub amp console that i would like to make. It basiclly would turn my 5 seater into a 4 seater and continue the center console into the back seat. All looking as if it could have come from the factory that way, with some very modest refinements.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, if there can be an old-school ppi club, why not an "old guy gettin back in club?"


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

myhikingboots,

You've kissed her ....

There is more to this game called love , wait til U see what's in store when she takes off her brazziere.

Welcome to Christmas past !

Can you hear this ! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqeEfMkajdk&feature=related


----------

